# Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay?



## drm31078 (Jun 6, 2003)

First time doing brakes ever...don't ask me why, but I already purchased stock brake pads for the front and rear from the dealer for my 2003 Jetta 1.8T...it's too late to bring them back...so now I think I want to change my rotors at the same time I do my pads. Can I purchase any brand OEM rotors to be used with stock VW pads? For example can I use these...
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...5301K
and these...
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...5601C
Thanks!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay? (drm31078)*

Yep


----------



## drm31078 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay? (NOVAdub)*

Are the OEM rotors (linked above) identical to the original rotors that came with the car? Identical in both material and dimensions? Or can they be slightly different (in material or dimension) and still be considered OEM? Just concerned because I have been told the stock pad material is specifically made to go with the stock rotor material...since I already have the stock pads, I don't want to screw up and get "non-matching" rotors.
Thanks!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay? (drm31078)*

OEM= Original Equipment Manufacturer. Basically an OEM company is the company that makes the part for VW. Exact materials may be slightly different, but nothing to worry about. Dimensions should be indentical. ANy pad will work with any rotor. Parts4vws.com is great to deal with!!


----------



## drm31078 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay? (NOVAdub)*

Thanks! One more question. I have about 82k on the car with original pads and rotors. I took it to the dealer for an oil change and he said my rear pads/rotors need to be changed. 
I asked "how do you know the rotors needs to be changed?" (cuz its not metal on metal since i have pad left on the brake). 

He says, "I see a lip starting to form". 
I ask "did you measure it to see if it's within tolerance?". 
He says "no, it was by eye"
So with that said, do you think I need to change my rotors when I put on the new pads? I don't have any vibration or anything issues I brake now. I knew I needed new pads soon, but I was hoping to use the same rotors...
Thanks!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Mix and match brake pads and rotors, okay? (drm31078)*

If there is a visible lip I would replace them. Rear rotors are fairly cheap. I remember paying maybe $50 for a pair of rears for my mk4. You could probably get away with not changing them but they are so cheap Id just do it.


----------

